# jdm. eins über den Schädel ziehen



## lady jekyll

Hola:

¿Qué significa "jdm. eins über den Schädel ziehen": dar un guantazo a alguien; abrirle a alguien la cabeza; o simplemente, darle a alguien un mamporrazo en la cabeza?

Muchas gracias otra vez.


----------



## LearnOverIP

Probar eso ... jdm eins überziehen pegar una torta a alguien

pero significar mas "matar a alguien"


----------



## lady jekyll

LearnOverIP said:


> Probar eso ... jdm eins überziehen pegar una torta a alguien
> 
> pero significar mas "matar a alguien"



Gracias, LearnOver por tu pronta respuesta.

¿O sea que equivaldría a "partirle/arrancarle la cabeza a alguien"?

Saludos


----------



## gusfand

Hola,


lady jekyll said:


> ¿O sea que equivaldría a "partirle/arrancarle la cabeza a alguien"?
> Saludos


Sí, es lo que mejor cuadra. Además, a mi entender, se trata de la concepción del agresor usando no solamente su puño sino p.ej. una barra.
A la vez "partir la cabeza" me parece demasiado violento (ya se que "partir" se usa más bien figurativo) porque contiene la idea de herir, lo cual no necesariamente es el caso con "eins über den Schädel ziehen". Esto p.ej. puede limitarse a la idea de dejar a alguien simplemente fuera de combate.


----------



## Sidjanga

La idea general es la de "aplicarle a alguien un golpe en la cabeza con algún objeto más o menos pesado".
"ziehen" aquí se refiere al movimiento rápido y decidido (y normalmente en una dirección) que se realiza con ese objeto, es decir, de arriba abajo o de un lado a otro. 

eek


----------



## lady jekyll

Sigianga said:


> La idea general es la de "aplicarle a alguien un golpe en la cabeza con algún objeto más o menos pesado".
> "ziehen" aquí se refiere al movimiento rápido y decidido (y normalmente en una dirección) que se realiza con ese objeto, es decir, de arriba abajo o de un lado a otro.
> 
> eek



Entonces, ¿sí que valdría "dar un porrazo en la cabeza"?


----------



## Sidjanga

lady jekyll said:


> Entonces, ¿sí que valdría "dar un porrazo en la cabeza"?


Puede ser, pero yo no sé qué connotaciones tiene exactamente un "porrazo" en español, o qué asociaciones provoca.

En alemán, _jm. eins über den Schädel ziehen_ es seguramente mucho más que simplemente darle a alguien un golpe cualquiera en la cabeza (que sería _jm. einen Schlag auf den Kopf geben_).

Lo primero (lo que nos ocupa aquí) es más violento, más decidido, y yo diría que requiere sí o sí del uso de algún objeto; _ziehen _conlleva la idea de que ese objeto realiza cierta "trayectoria" antes (y posiblemente también después) de dar con la cabeza de la víctima. La intención suele ser la de herir de verdad o incluso de matar.
Si quieren hacerse una idea en imágenes, simplemente introduzcan "eins über den Schädel ziehen" en Google, y miren las imágenes que salen (en la primera página).

El mero _Schlag auf den Kopf_ puede ser solamente con la mano, y seguramente mucho más leve, y no conlleva la connotación de las intenciones mencionadas arriba.


----------



## lady jekyll

Sigianga said:


> Puede ser, pero yo no sé qué connotaciones tiene exactamente un "porrazo" en español, o qué asociaciones provoca.
> 
> En alemán, _jm. eins über den Schädel ziehen_ es seguramente mucho más que simplemente darle a alguien un golpe cualquiera en la cabeza (que sería _jm. einen Schlag auf den Kopf geben_).
> 
> Lo primero (lo que nos ocupa aquí) es más violento, más decidido, y yo diría que requiere sí o sí del uso de algún objeto; _ziehen _conlleva la idea de que ese objeto realiza cierta "trayectoria" antes (y posiblemente también después) de dar con la cabeza de la víctima. La intención suele ser la de herir de verdad o incluso de matar.
> Si quieren hacerse una idea en imágenes, simplemente introduzcan "eins über den Schädel ziehen" en Google, y miren las imágenes que salen (en la primera página).
> 
> El mero _Schlag auf den Kopf_ puede ser solamente con la mano, y seguramente mucho más leve, y no conlleva la connotación de las intenciones mencionadas arriba.



Uf, uf, uf, qué difícil es encontrar una correspondencia en español...
Gracias por tus explicaciones porque me lo has dejado clarísimo. 
Y sobre todo, muchas gracias por todo el tiempo que me has dedicado (y que me dedicas siempre... ).

Pensaré qué expresión española se aproximaría más a la alemana... 
Ya veremos qué sale.
LJ


----------

